# Uni-Sleeving gallery



## BigBig5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is where you show off your Uni-Sleeving. The two of the best looking sleeves are MDPC-X and the new Mod/Smart Kobra High Density. Both come in all the same colors. 
Uni-Sleeving is when each wire is sleeved individually.
I used MDPX-X for my first Uni-Sleeving.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 19, 2011)

Hm I uni-sleeved my Corsair 1000W PSU with MDPCX sleeve. Unfortunately it refuses to work now lol. Probably the contacts get loose when trying to plug it in. I have to look at it some time again. But I do have pics, will post them when I'm back home. Was my first PSU sleeving, cost me hours and lots of nerves.


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 19, 2011)

black mdpc sleeves
gray techflex sleeving for sata and highlights
pearlescent gray FTW sleeves for fans


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 19, 2011)

what's the difference between normal sleeving and uni-sleeving?


----------



## BigBig5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Uni-Sleeving is when each wire is sleeve individually. Normal sleeving is when all the wires for a cable is sleeved all to together.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 19, 2011)

Chryonn said:


> what's the difference between normal sleeving and uni-sleeving?



I don't really know for sure. I've only seen pictures and don't know the details.

Here's my guess.  Each PSU cable actually has a line for each pin on its connector, be it 4, 6, 8, or 24.

So they strip off the factory sleeving and then sleeve each line individually.  Seems like an awful lot of work, but it does look interesting.


----------



## bokou (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know of any PSU's that are uni-sleeved so it's kind of the next thing that says "I did this myself" since just about every PSU comes sleeved from the factory now and that used to be the "I did this myself" look


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 19, 2011)

well i have to admit, i personally don't see the point of individually sleeving each wire/cable apart from its purely aesthetic appeal. i perform my own sleeving and always bunch the cables together. however, that isn't to say that those who perform uni-sleeving isn't doing a good job


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## BigBig5 (Feb 22, 2011)

Great color scheme.


----------

